# Expect busy Mosquito boat ramps Sun. 4/26



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Bass tournament going out of state ramp at causeway and Walleye tournament going out of State Park Marina ramp... Both ramps will be quite busy early morning and late afternoon.. just a heads up for those not participating in either tournament patience will be needed at ramps or try alternate ramp!


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

There is also a walleye tournament going out of the south state park ramp on Saturday too.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good grief, the hits just keep coming! I went to Mosquito State Park last weekend and just kept driving(one hour each way) with a lot FULL of bass rig trailers! Looked like Catawba SP during ice season! One bad thing is, seems there are a number of "team partners", perhaps, who drive separately and park w/o a trailer in the longer trailer parking spots! Went to 305, no docks in. Yeah, I'm retired and can go anytime but when the weather the entire week is crap and the only time you can get out is a weekend day, you should be able to launch a boat somewhere! I'm sure there's more of us than them(tourney fishermen)! IMO, all tournaments at a particular lake on the same day should be required to launch at one designated ramp allowing us "casual fishermen" an opportunity. to launch and go fishing for the fun of it! Just doesn't seem equitable somehow....


----------



## Walleyewizard24 (Jan 13, 2015)

The state doesn't allow two different tournaments to launch from same ramp I believe.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I think we should have our own little Gill-Crappie tournament, 5 or 6 boats or so and launch at the same time. They can't block a public state ramp from the public.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I can understand some of the irritation with these bigger tournaments at the ramps however let me put in my two cents...... 90% of the tournament boats do a circuit which means we are accustomed to all launching together at the same time which also means we are very quick and out of the way quickly. Hardly ever will you see a boat launching for a tournament tied up at the dock blocking other people from launching. It's literally a 20-30 second process. Boat is unhooked driver dumps captain in and pulls out, same goes for putting back on the trailer. Yes there can be a long line before you get to that point but it's all within a 20-30 minute window before tournament send off. There's no reason why everyone can't all enjoy a day on the water at the same location. If you don't want to mixed in with the craziness it's understandable so just go 30 minutes sooner or later that's all. It's nice people give a heads up on here for that reason. It bothers non tournament fisherman much more than tournament fisherman all launching at same time, so if your one that it bothers than just go or wait 30 minutes sooner or later no big deal. We all have to share ramps regardless


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

C.J your right, I said it before and here it is again, I don,t think tourny ,s are about fishing.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I bet there are just as many tourney guys annoyed with the casual fisherman holding up the ramps while they struggle to get boat on or off trailor as there are casual guys annoyed with the big numbers of tourney guys. If the state didn't think the ramps and parking lot could handle the amount of traffic tourneys bring then they wouldn't give permits between certain dates like they do at Portage. 

And for the comment about tournaments not being about fishing......have you ever been to a weigh in? Actual fish are weighed......


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Didn't want to start a debate here was just giving a heads up. If you ask local restaurant owners, hotel, gas, sporting goods stores and others I think your find full tournament field of fisherman a blessing these days


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

catking said:


> Jeeze Us !!!!!!!!!!! :d The Catking !!!


We do like to spend our money!


----------



## fishing-with-Jerry (Oct 31, 2013)

Caudal fisherman or tourney guys, people spending money at our local bait shops, gas stations, restaurants, bars, hotels....it's all good for all of us. Its a big part of what keeps the state parks and DNR going and stocking/maintaining fisheries. Certainly everyone wants to get on the water and fish as fast as possible and off the water easily when they're done I'm a casual guy myself, generally fish alone which means I launch alone also. As jiggin said they tourney guys are faster than could ever be alone even at my best day.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Also important to note that tournaments, especially bass, are catch and release. Not saying there is a problem eating what you catch. Poachers are more of an issue and people who leave trash on the waterways


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

lunker4141 said:


> And for the comment about tournaments not being about fishing......have you ever been to a weigh in? Actual fish are weighed......


And more then half of them don't survive after the beating in the live wells and poor aerator systems.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

jiggineyes22 said:


> I can understand some of the irritation with these bigger tournaments at the ramps however let me put in my two cents...... 90% of the tournament boats do a circuit which means we are accustomed to all launching together at the same time which also means we are very quick and out of the way quickly. Hardly ever will you see a boat launching for a tournament tied up at the dock blocking other people from launching. It's literally a 20-30 second process. Boat is unhooked driver dumps captain in and pulls out, same goes for putting back on the trailer. Yes there can be a long line before you get to that point but it's all within a 20-30 minute window before tournament send off. There's no reason why everyone can't all enjoy a day on the water at the same location. If you don't want to mixed in with the craziness it's understandable so just go 30 minutes sooner or later that's all. It's nice people give a heads up on here for that reason. It bothers non tournament fisherman much more than tournament fisherman all launching at same time, so if your one that it bothers than just go or wait 30 minutes sooner or later no big deal. We all have to share ramps regardless


 If I know there's 2 tournaments on a day that I plan to fish I'll launch at the Causeway Bait Shop ramp. It's only 3 dollars to launch there and usually no waiting. As you said these tournament guys are pretty quick putting in and taking out their boats. Before I joined OGF I wouldn't know if there was a tournament until I got to the lake. There was a few times that I launched at the State Park when there was a tournament and I watched these guys launching and taking out their boats and they don't waste any time.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> And more then half of them don't survive after the beating in the live wells and poor aerator systems.


And that is the biggest bunch of B.S. posted on this thread yet...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> I think we should have our own little Gill-Crappie tournament, 5 or 6 boats or so and launch at the same time. They can't block a public state ramp from the public.


No. But they can site you if you weigh-in/give prizes on state property without a permit.


----------



## tysix6 (Jan 12, 2008)

bad bub said:


> and that is the biggest bunch of b.s. Posted on this thread yet...



x2..........


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> We do like to spend our money!


Cat king? Where did you get that?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishingful said:


> Cat king? Where did you get that?


I have no idea why it quoted that?!?! I was trying to quote "Hopin' to Cash".


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> And that is the biggest bunch of B.S. posted on this thread yet...


Then it's obvious you haven't been to many weigh-ins


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Tournaments are going to keep on happening. People need to realize that and get over the fact. Yes it can get annoying at times launching. Get there 30 mins earlier. Most guys rig boats up at hotel/home and dump the boat in 30 seconds at the ramp.There is 6 ramps at the stAte park ramp at skeeter it goes way faster than most think. People just see a tourney and the line of boats to launch, get pissed off and leave. 

Me personally could really care less. I've got many friends that fish bass/ and walleye tourneys and never once have complained to them or any tourney for clogging up the ramp. 

Tournaments are people that love to fish just paying money to win money.... No different than going to the casino except we've got a lot more money wrapped up in fishing and its more enjoyable...and for the comment about the fish getting beat around and most die is a load of crap.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> Then it's obvious you haven't been to many weigh-ins


LOL I used to think Richard Pryor was the best comedian ever ...... but not any more.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Then it's obvious you haven't been to many weigh-ins


I have hundreds of them all over the country and a dead fish or two is rare. Bass guys spend allot of time and money just keeping their fish alive. Remember the tournaments are approved by the state and permits are given out by the state to run one.
If the state saw there were issues with dead fish and causing issues with other fisherman it would be stopped. 
It sounds like you don't like tourney fisherman and I understand but get your facts straight.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

and you think the state knows whats going on, go back to the same lake you tourny on and count the dead fish a week later. theres no sense everybody geting in a up roar ,nothing will change and it,ll just cause hard feelings for all . have a great tourny .


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> and you think the state knows whats going on, go back to the same lake you tourny on and count the dead fish a week later. theres no sense everybody geting in a up roar ,nothing will change and it,ll just cause hard feelings for all . have a great tourny .


No proof of it and yes I have been back many times the next day, days and week after. One of the oldest tourney tricks is fishing release fish the days or week after a tourney.
The fish are known sometimes to stay in the area and bite real well after a tourney. I was in a national tourney in Alabama won on fish released from a weekday tourney. Trust me the state will know if there are dead fish everywhere.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It's clear that this thread is on it's way to getting locked. 

It's also clear that a member or two have no idea about the number of dead fish a tournament produces, at least a bass tournament. 

If the suggested number of fish died that these members claim. There would be no bass left in Mosquito Lake. Mosquito is one of the most heavily fished tournament lakes in Ohio. And definitely the most heavily fished tournament lake in Northeast Ohio. 

Yet each and every year Mosquito is a top producer as far as the number of fish brought to the scales. The number tournaments fished on Mosquito has increased every year, as has the number of fish brought to the scales over the years. 

If bass tournaments killed half of the fish brought to weigh in, how does the number of fish increase with even more tournaments on the lake than there were 10 years ago, or 20 years ago?

Do fish die as the result of tournaments? Yes. Both immediate and post tournament mortality exists. Do some tournaments have more fish die than others. Yes. It does happen that occasionally a large number of fish die. But the numbers touted by a few individuals are laughable, at best. If you're mad because some bass fisherman may act holier thou because they think all of their fish survive, that's one thing. 

Spreading lies and misinformation is another.

As far as the state not caring? Are you kidding me? And just for laughs sake. Why should the state care about legally taken fish? As long as the fish are taken by legal means, are of legal size, and taken in legal numbers. The state has nothing they could say. Does the state come out and stop crappie anglers from taking home thousands of crappie from Mosquito every year?

It never fails. Each and every year someone over exaggerates something about bass tournaments. 

As Bruce Hornsby once sang ....... that's just the way it is. Some things never change.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Remember its not just Bass there are walleye, catfish and crappie tourneys on Skeeter and other Ohio waters.

Bottom line is its not effecting the fish. To me the pressure effects them biting much more than catch and release causes them to die.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> and you think the state knows whats going on, go back to the same lake you tourny on and count the dead fish a week later. theres no sense everybody geting in a up roar ,nothing will change and it,ll just cause hard feelings for all . have a great tourny .


I'm at Mosquito right now. 4 days after a 60 boat bass tournament and I didn't see one dead bass the whole time out.....and I fished a bit in the bay they release fish in.....not a dead bass to be seen.....did see a couple dead pike tho.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

While I do not tournament fish, I've seen the beginning and end of many tournaments over several decades. I've had occasion to launch and get my boat out in the very midst of a number of them.

The guys involved have been nothing but courteous and are adept at launching and trailering a boat.

It is different from a busy summer day at the ramp in only one respect...they are organized and proficient at getting in an out and a lot of the not-so-regular boaters are not. I'd rather launch amid 70 of tournament fisherman than 70 regulars.

We are all on the same side here, guys. It's a small inconvenience in the whole scheme of things.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

its time this post died ,have fun ,to each his own, be safe ,


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> Then it's obvious you haven't been to many weigh-ins


I take part in roughly 30-40 a year... I'd say I've seen the best and worst side of the weigh in process over the last 15 years.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> As Bruce Hornsby once sang ....... that's just the way it is. Some things never change.


You mean that wasn't Tupac that said that?!?!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> You mean that wasn't Tupac that said that?!?!


Nope ...... Tupac said pour some liquor for your homies. Snoop slipped him some gin and juice, and when Tupac poured it out, Biggie got mad.

Seems the gin and juice was Biggies?


lol


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Blame Rory and Darcy.....lol


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Nope ...... Tupac said pour some liquor for your homies. Snoop slipped him some gin and juice, and when Tupac poured it out, Biggie got mad.
> 
> Seems the gin and juice was Biggies?
> 
> ...


Lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> Nope ...... Tupac said pour some liquor for your homies. Snoop slipped him some gin and juice, and when Tupac poured it out, Biggie got mad.
> 
> Seems the gin and juice was Biggies?
> 
> ...


Knowing bassbme personally......makes this even funnier. Lmao.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Sometimes the perception for us amateurs is that the tourney guys feel they have right of way because they are fishing for money and us lowly hobbyists are simply in their way.

That perception is reinforced at 6:30am when the entire zoo comes flying past my little 14 foot giving full wake with no consideration at all for my safety or comfort. 

Personally, I have nothing against tourneys. In fact I am working on gaining the skill set to effectively compete in one some day. 

However it is hard to maintain a positive attitude when one minute you are enjoying a beautiful, peaceful sunrise on glass covered water, only to have rolling thunder and fury parade at full throttle 5 feet from you on all sides, 20 boats deep in a matter of a minute.

Unsafe...uncool and all too common.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Sometimes the perception for us amateurs is that the tourney guys feel they have right of way because they are fishing for money and us lowly hobbyists are simply in their way.
> 
> That perception is reinforced at 6:30am when the entire zoo comes flying past my little 14 foot giving full wake with no consideration at all for my safety or comfort.
> 
> ...


x2..........


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

XX3 I<VE had them come full bore into a bay and pull right up to 20ft from me and cut between me and the shore , KVD would do this.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It's getting deep around here now....


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> XX3 I<VE had them come full bore into a bay and pull right up to 20ft from me and cut between me and the shore , KVD would do this.


Is this the bay where you see all those dead bass you were talking about? 

And this kind of stuff goes both ways. If what you said is true and you had a guy do that to you then you should've found the tournament director and reported it. If it was during non tournament hours then it must be a bad apple cause not all bads tourney guys will do stuff like that.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

your right not all you guys are like that, just a few who make the rest look bad, and yes I did see those dead fish. fish don,t all dye in the live well ,some takes days to show and some don,t float. have a good time at your meet. maybe you,ll win this year.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

louisvillefisherman said:


> However it is hard to maintain a positive attitude when one minute you are enjoying a beautiful, peaceful sunrise on glass covered water, only to have rolling thunder and fury parade at full throttle 5 feet from you on all sides, 20 boats deep in a matter of a minute.
> 
> Unsafe...uncool and all too common.


I think its safe to say this is a little bit of an exaggeration. I'm sure if those big bad tourney guys came by at full throttle 5 ft on both sides we would have heard about your boat flipping over or throwing you out. Or at 5 feet I'm sure one of those boats got some of you fishing line as well....a risk no tourney guy is willing to take...fishing line in prop could be disastrous. I get your point but if a boat is out in open lake.....other boats will go by hopefully at a safe distance at full throttle. It happens to us tourney guys as well. The pleasure boaters go flying by us at close distances all summer when we try and fish out deeper. Have had them cut so close before that I took water over the nose of my bass boat. It is what it is. Its just part of being on the lake. We all need to be courteous and patient with one another. No need to exaggerate stories to try and pile on the tourney guys.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

lunker4141 said:


> I think its safe to say this is a little bit of an exaggeration. I'm sure if those big bad tourney guys came by at full throttle 5 ft on both sides


You are right, I was exagerating. It was more like 6 feet, not 5. You know us fisherman and our measurements.

Just so I understand, a rec boater will throw wake over your bow but a tourney guy on the hole shot attempting to beat the 20 other competitors to the hot spot wont. Gotcha.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

louisvillefisherman said:


> You are right, I was exagerating. It was more like 6 feet, not 5. You know us fisherman and our measurements.
> 
> Just so I understand, a rec boater will throw wake over your bow but a tourney guy on the hole shot attempting to beat the 20 other competitors to the hot spot wont. Gotcha.


I don't know how long ago this "incident" happened, but the old "blast off" starts are pretty much nonexistent. I can't remember the last tournament I fished with more than 10 boats that didn't send off one boat at a time....


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

These "tournament guy" stereotype discussions are so redundant. The point of the thread was a simple, and seemingly courteous, heads up that the lake is going to be busy this weekend.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

louisvillefisherman said:


> You are right, I was exagerating. It was more like 6 feet, not 5. You know us fisherman and our measurements.
> 
> Just so I understand, a rec boater will throw wake over your bow but a tourney guy on the hole shot attempting to beat the 20 other competitors to the hot spot wont. Gotcha.



No I was saying it happens to all of us whether you're a casual fishermen or a tourney guy. Not that a rec boater would and a tourney guy wouldn't.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

louisvillefisherman said:


> You are right, I was exagerating. It was more like 6 feet, not 5. You know us fisherman and our measurements.


Really? If that actually is the case then make a sidearm cast and smack the driver with your rod as they are going by.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

nixmkt said:


> Really? If that actually is the case then make a sidearm cast and smack the driver with your rod as they are going by.


Hahahahaha I love that idea Tom. Better yet take the 9 ft xtra heavy musky rod and make it hurt and worth watching


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

6 feet really? In all the years I fished tourney I have seen some jackasses but never have I seen another tourney angler come 6 feet WOT to a boat fishing. If they did I would of reported them to the tourney directors myself.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

louisvillefisherman said:


> You are right, I was exagerating. ...


And it appears that you still are, along with a couple others.  And those exaggerations reduce credibility and turn other people away from listening and paying attention to what likely are legitimate concerns.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Like others mentioned if the state felt safety of non tourney boats and releasing fish was a concern tourneys would go bye bye. I don't see that in the near future. If u non tourney guys fell your safety is that much at risk quit bitching on Ogf and do it to someone that cares and can do something about it. Cuz most of us are getting sick of reading it every week. And for the dead fish that's a crock of crap and I wont even get started on that topic because Ive been out in 4-6 foot waves on erie with a livewell full of walleyes to where not 1 more would fit in there got back to ramp loaded up and drove home and all were still alive..

Quit beating the dead horse that gets brought up every time someone just try's to warn people of a busy day at a lake... I see it as look a tourney lets go see where everyone is fishing and maybe I'll learn something when I come back the next trip.....


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> Like others mentioned if the state felt safety of non tourney boats and releasing fish was a concern tourneys would go bye bye. I don't see that in the near future. If u non tourney guys fell your safety is that much at risk quit bitching on Ogf and do it to someone that cares and can do something about it. Cuz most of us are getting sick of reading it every week. And for the dead fish that's a crock of crap and I wont even get started on that topic because Ive been out in 4-6 foot waves on erie with a livewell full of walleyes to where not 1 more would fit in there got back to ramp loaded up and drove home and all were still alive..
> 
> Quit beating the dead horse that gets brought up every time someone just try's to warn people of a busy day at a lake... I see it as look a tourney lets go see where everyone is fishing and maybe I'll learn something when I come back the next trip.....


Well done!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Well done!



Well that killed the thread lol


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

it just got real old.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah that was yesterday...old news lol


----------

